# Can dogs eat venison?



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine has eaten venison and loved it..he's now on duck..both raw and kibble etc. all I know about a complete raw diet is they should have percentages of raw meat, offal, veg etc. Im not sure about just using a couple of meats alone. Someone more knowledgable will,advise Im sure..I just know venison and duck are ok to feed as mines had them and loved it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I know very little about feeding raw, so I wasn't sure if it was safe with wild game. They'd get plenty of vegetables, rice and other things though. I'd think you could just substitute beef for venison and chicken for duck, etc and I could follow recipes that way.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I give Theo Wellness treats with venison. I'm not sure about raw...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's the concern. I feel like the only person who's ever considered hunting solely to feed their dogs good meat. I don't currently hunt big game because I don't like the taste so I don't know very much about it.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My dogs eat raw venison all winter and love it. Their coats are so shiny and gorgeous when they eat it. I run out of way before they are ready for me to.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Daisy eats deer liver and long bones. Do not get between her and a raw shank bone. That's dangerous business. She eats lots of game birds too.

Max


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I believe from what I do I have gathered over time it's important to freeze meat well before feeding it and if it has fur or feathers on then to remember it needs at least three days freezing to deep freeze it as its insulated ...to rid it of parasites?


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I skin all game in the field and meticulously clean it. Birds are nasty inside.


Max


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I would freeze the venison meat at -4 Farenheit for at least a week before feeding it. This should help get rid of parasites that might be in the meat. If your plan includes veggies, etc, you will be feeding according to a model called BARF (biologically appropriate raw food). It is a bit tricky to balance and the use of supplements is generally necessary. The meat only model is often called prey model with a whole prey variation if the dog consumes the whole animal. I cannot copy and paste right now but will look for some resources for you later today.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thalie said:


> I would freeze the venison meat at -4 Farenheit for at least a week before feeding it. This should help get rid of parasites that might be in the meat. If your plan includes veggies, etc, you will be feeding according to a model called BARF (biologically appropriate raw food). It is a bit tricky to balance and the use of supplements is generally necessary. The meat only model is often called prey model with a whole prey variation if the dog consumes the whole animal. I cannot copy and paste right now but will look for some resources for you later today.


Thank you! I have a lot more research to do for sure.


----------

